# mammoth dna xcel vs sasquatch dna vs androgeddon prohormones



## Danny

I need facts and which would you prefer im trying to bulk up and gain a good 20 lbs. But apparently they all do the same 10-20lbs gains but I need them good compounds like mammoth dna prohormone or something that will accelerate my gains and allow me to build up and build muscle fast. If Sasquatch prohormone DNA is the better prohormone than so be it I will acquire some for a 10 week prohormone cycle. I have heard good things about Armageddon that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Seeker

Pro hormones have some funny ass names. Is this your intro? Well then, welcome to UGBB


----------



## Spongy

Whats your cycle history?  Age?  Diet?


----------



## Stevethedream

Welcome to ugbb. In order for any good input or advice,  I would recommend that u post up some stats just as spongy said. A little bit more information would definitely help bud. Again welcome buddy.


----------



## Danny

I am 18 years of age, weight 150 and ive ran two cycles of Ph.. My diet is 5 meals a day, people start off by saying you are too young to be running on ph but ive done them and ive gained a good 15 pounds with both cycles,, im serious while im on them work out twice a day and eat as much as possible but my previous cycles were two compounds and now im thinking of either those 3 that i listed there 4+ compounds and above. please help i need help with people with experience.. and also someone that can tell me about the ingriedents listed on them.


----------



## AlphaD

You'll stunt your growth son.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

I looked at the first one.  that is all.   

You want my honest opinion?

STOP USING PH'S AND START USING REAL AAS!   TESTOSTERONE..  DECA, TREN, DIANABOL!!!
IF YOU'RE GOING TO KEEP SHUTTING DOWN YOUR HPTA WITH THESE DANGEROUS PH'S AT LEAST DO IT THE SAFE WAY AND USE THE REAL STUFF
DO YOUR PARENTS KNOW THE RISKS YOU'RE TAKING??  AND LET ALONE THE FUKING CASH YOU'RE WASTING!  YOU COULD PUT TOGETHER 5 CYCLES FOR THE PRICE OF ONE BOTTLE OF THAT SHT!

would you still take them if I told you this...

you will get big and strong and look great for the time you're on them.

but when you come off your body wont be producing any testosterone...  so you'll have to go to the doctor to be prescrbed TRT (testosterone)

but wait...  the doc say's.. you're too young.. I can't prescribe you this.. and even if I did I wouldn't give you enough to even get your levels where they should be! (the sad truth)

so you search doctor after doctor..  only to waste time and money.. and meanwhile you're GETTING SMALLER AND SMALLER looking like shit because you don't make test anymore..

STOP BEING SO IMMATURE, AAS/PH'S ARE NOT MADE TO GET A PERSON TO THEIR NATURAL POTENTIAL, THEY ARE DESIGNED TO GET YOU PAST IT, AND KEEP YOU THERE

whatever you weigh now, PM me,  I promise you I will lay you out a diet and workout routine to pack on 20lbs of muscle you can keep for the rest of your life. (unlike what you gain off these PH's)

edit::  spongy could make you a diet even better than mine!!  you will lose fat and still gain that 20lbs!   my diet will put some fat on you too!


----------



## Danny

after each cycle of mammoth dna prohormone I use pct and livershields like i said i take it serious. im not looking into roids i know there the same price or even cheaper but my brother took them and got some sides which i dont like and dont want with ph its safer and legal i also took some anti estrogen recomended by a guy that works at a vitamin shop but told me it wasnt needed but if you can help without deca sust dianabol and all those to who get you bulked up i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Big Worm

You are 18 and hard headed.......gonna do what you want right......Unless you are 3'11" there is no reason you should be 150lbs....That tells me you have no idea what the **** you are doing.......


If you decide you want to listen, and arent just here to try and weasel your way into finding some gear, let me and the rest of these guys know and you will get plenty of help.


----------



## Danny

well then, how is it that you'll can help?


----------



## AlphaD

Oh Danny boy, the food, the food is calling...........  Look you are naively mistaken the PH's are safer...........  Half the shit hasn't been studied long enough to put a safe seal of approval on it..........not too mention it being legal, another way of just saying unregulated.  They can put anything they want in there Ph mixes..... if you are not clued into what I am saying........take a look at Drivens Sports latest bust for it's popular (can buy at GNC) pre-workout drink craze......it was pulled off the shelves because it had a substance closely compared to Meth.........  Research and don't go by what a guy at GNC says as the Holy Grail.  It's you body, not a game and you fuk it up badly if you do not know what you are doing.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Danny

the one thing that bothers me is that i eat so much, you just cant imagine but yet have a fast metabolism and only thinking of my only and last option. PH or roids i have been told that the first cycle as a beginner should be test (sust 250) by itself and wont cause any damage? is that right? i have been lifting for a good 2 years and only gained a good 20 pounds ever since i started. would that be a good choice?


----------



## Joseph

Hello, where can I post to have some good info regarding a PH cycle?...I want to know what exactly I need to run, to get good results


----------



## Joseph

Hey AlphaD,, how are you ?..can you assist me with some info regarding PH´s ?...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Danny said:


> the one thing that bothers me is that i eat so much, you just cant imagine but yet have a fast metabolism and only thinking of my only and last option. PH or roids i have been told that the first cycle as a beginner should be test (sust 250) by itself and wont cause any damage? is that right? i have been lifting for a good 2 years and only gained a good 20 pounds ever since i started. would that be a good choice?



I weigh 260lbs. Believe me when I say I know what it takes to get big thru diet.

You have to eat more it's that simple.

How do steroids make you bigger? Thru nitrogen retention. Accelerated protein synthesis. In order for the steroids to work you have to eat.

I keep saying this. Steroids don't make muscles. Food makes muscles. Steroids are just a supplement. 

And taking test in almost any amount if done incorrectly will most certainly cause damage. Think gaining muscle is hard now? How about when your body is unable to produce it's own testosterone.


----------



## getbig9198

Chicken, beef ,eggs ,fish ,brown rice , potatoes. Best mass stack ever!!! 😀😀


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

Prohormones are terrible lol I saw so many kids waste money on them a few years back. They can cause the same side effects as steroids. And I don't advise buying pct from gnc lol look closely. They aren't the same. Gnc has a lot of garbage. And like others said before, you have no idea what your prohormone has in it. You could make your own and sell it. I'm assuming your like a high school football player or something?


----------

